# Hi new to this! Ttc #1 :)



## samii91

Hi I'm 21. OH is 22. We're trying for baby no.1. This will be our 4th cycle, cd1 today:) we have tried opk's and conceive plus! Hoping this is our month! Looking for a Ttc buddy :)


----------



## babydusting

hiya...fingers crossed for you this month...im currently ttc...af due today but tested and got a bfp :( oh well will just try again next month!!!sending lots of baby dust your way!!


----------



## samii91

Hi baby dusting, af got me today :( had a good feeling about this month aswell! But bring on cycle 4. How long have you been Ttc? You testing around same time next month? Sending baby dust your way too :)


----------



## babydusting

sorry to hear that hun..we will be in our tww the same time next month then ...ive only just started ttc again this month after having three miscarriages last year...am nervous to say the least...hoping for a sticky bean this time!!!think we both could do with some baby dust <3


----------



## samii91

Sorry to hear that :( cudnt imagine what you've been through! Let's hope this is your month and that bean sticks this time :) glad iv got someone to talk 2 through the 2 week wait I go mad! Drives me crazy. Are you using any opk's or anything this month? I don't know if I should be so obsessed this month, might just try it naturally! I'm due to ovulate around the 26th - 28th wat about you?


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## WebbHSL

Hi, I'm new here too! Sendin baby dust your way


----------



## samii91

Thankyou angel2012 :) everyone is very welcoming here on bnb! Webbhsl areyou Ttc? Hw many cycles are you?


----------



## babydusting

samii91 said:


> Sorry to hear that :( cudnt imagine what you've been through! Let's hope this is your month and that bean sticks this time :) glad iv got someone to talk 2 through the 2 week wait I go mad! Drives me crazy. Are you using any opk's or anything this month? I don't know if I should be so obsessed this month, might just try it naturally! I'm due to ovulate around the 26th - 28th wat about you?

well af came this morning so am trying again this month...have decided not to obsess over ttc to much(easier said than done lol)so am just going with the flow and if it happens then it happens...not using opk's or temping as i find it stressful and it takes all the fun out of babymaking for me !!lol...fingers crossed that it happens for both of us soon hun!!!:kiss:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## samii91

Babydusting let's make April our month then! This has to be the month they stick:) iv considered doing nothing and just going with the flow as you hear lots of people fall pregnant when they stop stressing. Hope this works for you.


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## samii91

Hello robinator :)


----------



## Donna35

:hi: Hi and welcome xxx


----------



## samii91

Hi everyone, does anyone have an tips on Ttc? I'm desperately trying for that bfp! I've tries opk's , conceive plus, pregnacare conception, folic acid. I'm bd'd everyday around ovulation 4 days before and a couple after. Do you think it's better doing it everyday or every other?


----------



## babydusting

samii91 said:


> Babydusting let's make April our month then! This has to be the month they stick:) iv considered doing nothing and just going with the flow as you hear lots of people fall pregnant when they stop stressing. Hope this works for you.

fingers crossed we both get a bfp after our next tww :)....to be honest im pretty chilled about the whole thing this time round....im trying not to stress and am going with the thought that it'll happen when it happens!!!


----------



## samii91

I wish I could take your chilled approach :( hw long did it take up to conceive in the past?


----------



## babydusting

never taken me longer than 4 months so far however im now 38 so i possibly wont be quite as fertile as i used to be so am prepared for it to take a bit longer...ive alwaysfound that when im not trying to fall preggers then it happens straight away and when im desperatly trying and working out when i ovulate etc it takes longer..im sure its stress that causes it!!plus i want to enjoy making a baby not be all clinical about it as for me getting pregnant is about a magical moment between me and my partner if that makes any sense?lol....if im totally honest im a little nervous about getting pregnant again to after the miscarriages last year as im scared the same thing will happen again so im trying to just chill out and not get my hopes up to much xx


----------



## samii91

I'm struggling to manage now and I'm only on month 4 I'm far too impatient! It will probably happen as soon as you stop stressing I just know it will :) you can loose the magic when Ttc :( it just starts to become a chore and I start to hate it! Need to just go with the flow, I can understand how nervous you must be bit just think positive and that bean will stick sum day I'm sending you lots of babydust to help it :) have you ever tried any methods to get pregnant iv been reading the sperm meets egg plan today but don't know if it's just for women that have miscarried


----------



## Catlover28

Welcome to b+b :hi: hope you get your BFP very soon :) xx


----------



## samii91

Hi cat lover 28 I hope I get it soon I'm very impatient! Congratulations ihope you have a very h + h 9 months :) xx


----------



## babydusting

samii91 said:


> I'm struggling to manage now and I'm only on month 4 I'm far too impatient! It will probably happen as soon as you stop stressing I just know it will :) you can loose the magic when Ttc :( it just starts to become a chore and I start to hate it! Need to just go with the flow, I can understand how nervous you must be bit just think positive and that bean will stick sum day I'm sending you lots of babydust to help it :) have you ever tried any methods to get pregnant iv been reading the sperm meets egg plan today but don't know if it's just for women that have miscarried

ive never tried any methods yet ...not heard of the sperm meets egg plan...will google it in a minute and have a look...are you trying any methods?i really do believe in relaxing and not trying to hard(easier said than done i know) x


----------



## v2007

:wave:

V xx


----------



## samii91

I've not tried any methods yet but I was going to try that sperm meets egg on or just go with the flow and nt stress but it's so hard! Just hope it happens :)


----------



## babydusting

samii91 said:


> I've not tried any methods yet but I was going to try that sperm meets egg on or just go with the flow and nt stress but it's so hard! Just hope it happens :)

the sperm meets egg plan seems pretty simple and straight forward...if i dont get a bfp this month i might give it a go next month :)


----------

